# Basement Floor Drain - Add check valve



## islander (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm moving into a home soon and need to install a check valve on a basement floor drain in the laundry room. Some of the cement is already chipped away around the existing drain. Is there a type of insert check valve I could install or do I need to chip around the drain, insert a check valve (they look fairly large) then re-pour?


----------

